# mitsubishi ws-55819 problem



## akfrostbyte (Mar 18, 2016)

tv powers up, steady green light, "power loss please reset clock" appears on screen but is bowed down in center. Error code 12 indicating no error. I can change inputs but no video or audio. tv had convergence repaired by previous owner but don't know how long ago. Was givin this tv 3mos ago; this is the same problem tv had when I first powered it up. I removed chassis cleaned and inspected boards for visual damage; did not find any, checked picos -all good, put tv back together and it worked great(amazing video) but would pop after being on for awhile. When it would pop, video would diminish and come right back, audio would diminish and come back slowly; like slowing turning up volume. This progessed to audio and video not coming back, would shut tv off for couple minutes turn back on and it would work, but now cannot get video or audio. After being unplugged for about a week, I lightly pounded on the boards and sub boards, powered tv up and video worked but no audio; audio out jacks worked, hooked to stereo, watched for 2 hours, shut off; back to original problem. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Might have had a coolant leak at some point. That can be very tricky to deal with. The curvature is probably due to the convergence being reset which requires a complete geometry alignment and convergence, also quite tricky to do from scratch. This could be quite a project.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Might be time for a new one. Wow Mitsubishi made really nice crt tvs. I remember my old WS 55809 had a nice pic but later the pic would turn 3D. I had to pound the tv literally in order to set the convergence back.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

